
Programming Languages - Hyperpolyglot - chumpalump
http://hyperpolyglot.org/
======
chumpalump
As a python hacker, who also uses WordPress for fun and profit-- this site is
a dream resource. We use postgresql and redis with django, and we use mysql
with php for WordPress. So, the "Interpreted Languages" pages, and the
"Databases" pages are always pinned in firefox.

